# Beginners/FAQ section



## DDDorian (Sep 22, 2010)

Just noticed that something the mods had been discussing was enacted today, so I thought I'd throw up a quick post about it:

As you've probably noticed, the old Beginners' forum has been moved up the forum ladder and renamed "Beginners/FAQ". This was suggested for two reasons:

a) to keep all the repetitious questions/topics that people start threads about in one place

b) to provide a more prominent place for people to find answers to commonly-asked questions


The goal is to try and cut down on the number of repetitious, easily-answered questions that get posted ad nauseum - "does band x play sevens?", "guitar x vs guitar y?", that sort of thing. If you've got any questions or suggestions about what sort of topics should be quarantined to the FAQ forum, post 'em here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2010)

I dig.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 22, 2010)

sweet idea
i was surprised to see it between 7s and general tho 
but if it cuts down on necrobumps and repetition in the other forums its a good idea


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 22, 2010)

Definitely a good idea.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 22, 2010)

AWESOME idea.

Any of the various list-based threads could probably go in there. They were fun and occasionally very useful in the early days of the boards, but it's gotten to the point where people are either just adding things that've already been listed, or starting utterly pointless ones ('Help me make a list of Peruvian black metal bands that play in Drop E tuning on eight-strings' etc.).


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 22, 2010)

Perfect.


----------

